# dayton oh death



## deere00 (Oct 8, 2010)

http://www.daytondailynews.com/news...ng-accident-971417.html?cxtype=rss_local-news


----------



## deevo (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow, that's tragic, always the good guys. Be interesting to see what the cause of it was? RIP


----------



## IcePick (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah, this is terrible. First day? Hopefully more comes to light on why this happened.


----------



## OldDeadOne (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes,it was tragedy,RickyMartin454,you might find how it happened by reading the article in the link that was provided. My prayers are with the family.


----------



## DangerTree (Nov 2, 2010)

Sadly if you stay in this business long enough you will likely see bad things happen. I myself have had close calls with mysterious flying material and it just paralyzes you when you realize that could have been your day. My condolences to the family and to the employer.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Nov 3, 2010)

Wife, 4 kids, no life insurance. 

Ian


----------



## DangerTree (Nov 3, 2010)

No experience!


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 8, 2010)

It sounds like there might be some worker's comp available. If his family is lucky...

Head injury fatality on the first day doesn't sound like he was working for the best company around though.


----------



## DangerTree (Nov 8, 2010)

Here's the dirt on Compo here in Canada.
A good buddy of mine a competitive timbersport logger was up one birch taking down a second close birch when all the sudden the tree he was in started going over. He knuckled on to the second tree and tried to unhook from tree 1 but he wasn't strong enough to hold on. He got pounded a 40 footer onto a cement retaining wall. He laid there screaming with a crushed pelvis, severly fu..ed up broken leg, broken arm and some ribs for added measure. Well as a bidness owner like most he writes off as much as possible so Rev Can doesn't rob him blind. Compo bases what they pay you by your gross income! If you don't earn anything at year end your out a luck bud!
He just started the job no earnings what the fu.! that would suck bone.


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 9, 2010)

Unless I am mistaken, this happened in Ohio. Worker's compensation insurance laws vary from State to State, so my experience with Missouri may be quite inaccurate for Ohio.

In Mo., an employer of 4 or more employees is required by law to provide coverage for work related injuries. A few of the really big employers can "self-insure", but most of us just buy a policy and pay a percentage for each class of employees wages that we pay out. 

It usually costs a LOT of money each year. A few years ago, my tree workers wage rate was just short of 100% of payroll. If I payed my climber $25/hour, then I was paying the insurance company an additional $25/hr. That really cuts down on our ability to compete, so keeping injuries down is critical to profitability.

Many of the disreputable tree services just pay their employees cash, collect cash from their customers, and leave their employees completely on their own for a major incident. I knew a climber (former employee) that was nearly killed by a fall when the dead tree broke off. Working as "contract labor", he got nothing but all the hospital bills. Spleen removal, back injuries, months out of work...Not even a phone call from the scab that hired him.


----------



## DangerTree (Nov 9, 2010)

I can't recall cuz the wife does the books but I believe the rate class up here is 11% for compo + EI +Canada Pension taxes etc. etc. We can't get private insurance for our employees but we can wave coverage from Workers Comp as an employer.


----------

